# Waiting 4-6 Weeks For Insurance Quotes



## fmdog44 (Nov 29, 2021)

Got quoted $9,600 for two dental implants but the person at the office said she would call the insurance company for an estimate of what they will cover but it will take 4-6 weeks for an exact amount covered. That seems odd to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2021)

It could be an effort by the insurance company to reduce the number of applicants that would submit a claim for immediate treatment and then drop the coverage.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 30, 2021)

Did you get more than one quote?


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 9, 2021)

His office called yesterday saying they will discount 10% with a credit card or 15% with a check but still nothing from the insurance company.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 9, 2021)

Implants are great, just very costly.

If I had it to do over I would never have gotten root canal work.  When the teeth first went bad I would just have them pulled and put in implants.  Less pain and money in the long run.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 9, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Implants are great, just very costly.
> 
> My old teeth are reaching the end of their life.  I have checked on the price of a mouthful of implants, and between pulling the rest of my teeth, and getting a full set of implants, the quotes I've received are well over $75,000.  Dental insurance is of little value for such procedures....I'd almost need to win Powerball to justify such a cost.


I suspect that if I lose any more teeth, I will just go to Aspen Dental, and get a set of dentures.  That will likely last until I'm too old to chew.


----------



## gswilli1957 (May 11, 2022)

There are some Dental Insurance plans that pay on implants. You have to determine premium cost versus benefits


----------



## Jeni (May 16, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Got quoted $9,600 for two dental implants but the person at the office said she would call the insurance company for an estimate of what they will cover but it will take 4-6 weeks for an exact amount covered. That seems odd to me.


that seems like a very long time for a quote/ estimate of what insurance will cover ..... 
unfortunately if people want answers or results they have to put in the time to make sure the insurance company does their darn job...
like that so many places these days ... it is up to the person to remind them as a customer YOU are in charge and they have been paid by premiums to actually DO things like provide information. 
I would call and inquire and move up the chain until someone has a clear answer of what is covered OR a realisic time frame.


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2022)

Whatever  happened to  fmdog44? 

 ...  off the radar since March 22nd


----------



## JonSR77 (May 17, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Got quoted $9,600 for two dental implants but the person at the office said she would call the insurance company for an estimate of what they will cover but it will take 4-6 weeks for an exact amount covered. That seems odd to me.



Here's an article from Forbes on the cost of dental implants from June 2021:

https://www.forbes.com/health/body/how-much-dental-implants-cost/

"Overall, implants are a lifetime investment and are priced accordingly. Levin estimates the total cost per tooth, start to finish, normally runs between $3,000 and $4,500, and a person who needs a mouthful of implants is looking at a final price of between $60,000 and $90,000.

The main reason that there’s no standard price is because no two procedures are the same. “Unlike a single service, like a filling, implant fees are assessed on the type and complexity of the work,” he says.

In other words, variables like whether you have a CT scan done in the preliminary exam or require a sinus lift or bone graft—and what kind of bone graft—all affect the final price."


----------



## Murrmurr (May 23, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> His office called yesterday saying they will discount 10% with a credit card or 15% with a check but still nothing from the insurance company.


The dentist's request is sitting on a reviewer's desk at the insurance company. Call the company and ask who's reviewing the dentist's request for a quote. Tell them a 2-week wait is absolutely out of the question due to pain (or whatever).


----------



## medisure-agency (May 29, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Got quoted $9,600 for two dental implants but the person at the office said she would call the insurance company for an estimate of what they will cover but it will take 4-6 weeks for an exact amount covered. That seems odd to me.



If your dentist examined you and submitted a pre-authorization request to your insurance company, you should obtain a copy of the pre-authorization request from your dentist.  The pre-authorization request will contain a list of American Dental Association (ADA) dental procedure codes that should cover your two dental implants.  You should also request from your insurance carrier, the "Evidence of Coverage" (EOC) document for your dental insurance plan.   Your EOC will show the coverage, deductible, cost sharing amount/percentage and waiting periods for all the dental procedure codes that are covered by your policy.  This will give you an accurate picture of your prospective costs.   

You should then review your insurer's commitment to provide timely access to care.  If your insurer is not meeting that commitment, you should invoke their grievance process.  If your insurer's grievance process is unsatisfactory or untimely, then you should escalate the matter to your state dental regulator.


----------

